
Ballmer: 'The Internet is not designed for the iPhone' - chuck_taylor
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2009/10/microsofts_ballmer_the_internet_is_not_designed_for_the_iphone.html?ana=from_rss
======
protomyth
The iPhone was the first cellphone with a browser that actually made the
internet useful on a device of that size. A real browser, not some weird WAP
enabled thing. But, that's really irrelevant. What is relevant is Ballmer's
need to keep making stupid comments. It is like he thinks he can change
reality by just saying some weird stuff.

Microsoft's looking for its next big thing. They have executed an awesome
series of steps going from Basic -> DOS -> Windows -> Office. They are a big
company and seem to be putting out tons of new products without much success.
The Zune HD might finally be the real deal, but it is a great entrant in a
market that is being absorbed by cellphones. Their stock is stagnant and Apple
+ Google are getting bigger. It just seems like Ballmer doesn't really have
the vision to take all cool stuff Microsoft is working on and turn it into a
new generation of products, so he attacks everything and keeps iterating the
old.

------
JCThoughtscream
To be fair, little of the way we use the internet now was deliberately
designed. If there's a specifically PC-centric bent, that's only because the
PC's been the sole form of hardware it's been built around until now.

I'd say it's less than five years until Ballmer eats crow.

------
balding_n_tired
Right, but a PDP-10 doesn't fit in my pocket.

